# clutch making a wonderful noise....



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh. okay so my clutch is making a noise around 10-15km/h or so, its a slight banging sound ? coming from my clutch exhaust snorkel. its a little louder when i put my ear to the CVT housing too. Tonight i decided to put the almond primary spring inplace of the maroon, and also put a new HL 3gx belt. belt had arrow pointing forwards ( towards front of bike ) , and i had no trouble putting the new spring in. I torqued both primary and secondary to 69FT.lbs ( i did the secondary with a Torque stick at 65ft.lbs and gave it a little extra, since i cant hold the secondary still to use the torque wrench.) and put it all back together to have this wondeful new noise..


would a new belt make a different noise? Is my secondary too tight/loose, would that make a noise? that is about all i can think of that would be doing this....any help woul be awesome.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well there isn't that many things there to make noise. If you aligned the arrow on the cover to the arrow on the spider, then there can only be movement between the base and spider which are the shoes or the bushing is very loose. If you over torqued the primary it can go in far enough to hit the air deflector behind it. Hmmm...what else..are all the flyweights and pins free and all pins move with tour fingers? If one is sticking it might not be in sync with the others just enough to rattle. Is your deflection correct? 22-27mms..pref 22-24mms?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

ill be checking the deflection later today, do you put the arrrows all facing up, or does it matter? i have the arrows matching, i'll take the cover off tonight and check agian.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> ill be checking the deflection later today, do you put the arrrows all facing up, or does it matter? i have the arrows matching, i'll take the cover off tonight and check agian.


The arrows go together and you can see them both without taking the cover off.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the arrows matching on the primary but does jt matter what way the arrows point when I put the whole primary back on the shaft? Also would belt deflection cause a sort of knocking noise being to tight maybe?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It doesn't matter where the arrows are, as long as the spider arrow and the primary arrow are lined up. If the belt is too tight, the bike will move when you put it in gear.

To the Batcave!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> I have the arrows matching on the primary but does jt matter what way the arrows point when I put the whole primary back on the shaft? Also would belt deflection cause a sort of knocking noise being to tight maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't matter when installed back to the crank as there is no keyway. As long as you cleaned the crank with acetone and the clutch hub first then touqued to 69ftlbs. 

Usualy the shoes get loose and they bang back and forth at or near idle and it sounds like a knocking sound but you say its up in the 1/4 throttle area...that concerns me a little.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

With the almond primary u will hear a louder sound when engaging and disengagement compared to the maroon spring. If you think this might be it just throw in the maroon one again to see if it stops if so then its probably just the stiffer spring engagement that your hearing.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah it sounds no different at idle just under a load its loud, doesn't feel a whole lot different then the maroon. May just put maroon back in if I can't figure it out. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i can get the noise at idle by reving it up with the case off, once i let off the throttle the belt looks crazy loose. lol so i checked the deflection ( first time ever, by putting a ruler from secondary to primary on the belt, and pushed it down firmly, but not overly hard, and got about 35mm of a gap..not sure if i pushed too hard or not..) would a loose belt cause a knocking sound? i'm thinking of putting the old belt back on, and seeing if that makes a difference, and/or throwing the maroon back in to see if there is a change. i didn't notice any gain from putting the almond in vs the maroon..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With the belt that loose who knows. If its realy that much it will take the removal of a thick and a thin shim. Get it to below 24 and try it again.

This is what bad shoes sound like.


BF750 Clutch noise2 - YouTube


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

well i dont think anything went bad because it sounded just fine untill i put the almond in last night, so it has to be something i did, almond and new belt was put in, everything else was done like i normally do lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

EDIT: nope, changed spring put everything back together, now it's making the noise again, and when engine brake engages once i let off throttle my belt makes a grinding/slipping noise. i hate dealing with these clutches. every time i do it, it's a nightmare. lol. everything is going back to the way it was yesterday..what a waste of time. lol

So put maroon back in and noise is gone. Was just the spring and it's loud enough maroon is staying. Lol, but one I let off from hard throttle my belt slips/grinds so I'm gonna throw my old belt on and keep this as a spare. Bike oonly has 650km 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

ok last post about this crap for me. i'm at the point of canceling my trip this sunday and the poker run next weekend to send these to VFJ so he can do his thing.. but i really want to do this poker rally. any ways.. i have switched the maroon/almond primary around 3 times, i have put the original belt back on ( little less deflection then the new one ), i took the whole primary apart and cleaned debris, i cleaned every part of the CVT, i re-torqued everything..69ft.lbs. and the problems still are here..
-knocking noise in primary, little at idle, and alot more noticeable ( especially through CVT exhaust snorkel ) at 1/4 - 1/2 throttle. 
-Primary clutch itself has resistance, i can barely turn it by hand.
-when put back together and rode/rev at idle, once i let off the throttle, the belt sounds like it slips once engine brake engages.
-making me waste 7 hours of time on something that should take 1. lol


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds to me like you need to set your belt deflection. A loose belt will make all kinds of noise.

And the primary clutch BETTER be somewhat hard to turn, as its bolted right to the crankshaft, you not just spinning the clutch, your turning the motor over by hand


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

nope engine is blown, thought knocking was from primary but removed cvt/primary and its engine knocking, its alot worse and is totally gone now.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> nope engine is blown, thought knocking was from primary but removed cvt/primary and its engine knocking, its alot worse and is totally gone now.


 
That sucks. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks, not sure what to do lol


----------

